# gettin a RHD dash and everything!



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yes thats correct.tomorrow i will be going about 3 hours away to buy or not buy if i dont like the condition of a RHD dash and everything....

im not sure exactly what the guy has but he said he bought the front clip from a silvia for the SR20 but got fucked on the deal and decided to sell it all to get his money back...the SR20 is already sold but hes got the dash and pedals and steering wheel, AC,....everything pretty much except body panels(grr) and suspension/brakes....im so excited hehe....i think ill have a RHD 240 sil-80 someday....so GREAT! :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well he was trying to sell the dash on ebay with the buy it now at 45 bucks ...so no matter what this is gonna be an awesome deal


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice nice nice


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

ohh thats sweet. I just got a deal on a s13 fastback for 500. The only problem is that he left the windows open on a rainy day and got water inside which in turn mildewed the carpet so he threw the carpet out. Oh and not only that he bought the car from someone who never registered the car when they got it. It has a salvage title but probably can't sell it to me unless I can get a bill of sale from the original owner. But either way, already got a rb25det front clip comin  Hope you get a smokin deal!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

:thumbup: I GOT IT!!!!!! 60 bucks for the dash and the whole center console and stuff .....it needs to be cleaned up(little dusty from the garage) and the plastic piece that goes around the AC and stereo was cracked on the side, and the ashtray was missing but he said if he finds it he will tell me
i should be able to get some pics of it tomorrow i hope

it was supposed to be 2 and a half to 3 hours worth of driving....i got there in an hour and a half


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe nice nice nice i want a RHD car, but i'm way to poor well for 60 bucks i'd buy it but iw oulnd't kno how to convert it and stuff =P


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Kelso said:


> it was supposed to be 2 and a half to 3 hours worth of driving....i got there in an hour and a half


I'll say you were a little excited about getting the new dash. Post pics during and after the conversion.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

are u gonna be ding the labor yourself?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

60bux is a sweet deal!!!! but it's gonna be a lot of work converting your car to RHD.. it would be absolutely TITS tho  good luck


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea im gonna do it all myself....i dnt think it will be all that horrible....im gonna do it when i buy my CA so it would make the swap uber easy(motor swap that is)

really all i gotta do is cut a hole in the firewall and redo all the pedal assembly and shit.......it will take a lot of work but it is well worth it!

sorry didnt have time for pics today...worked till 5 then i was with my g/f all night....i need to clean it up a little still

and yea i was a little excited to get it but it was just so easy to go like 90....or 100 in some cases


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:showpics: 

heheheh :cheers: :fluffy: :jump:


----------



## SuperSilvia (Dec 24, 2003)

I've always wanted to do this. How hard is it and what else would I need to complete it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

steering column, clutch pedal, gas pedal, brake pedal will be moved to the right side just to name a few. there may be problems with firewall clearance, and probably lots of modifications.. there's also getting used to shifting with your left hand


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> steering column, clutch pedal, gas pedal, brake pedal will be moved to the right side just to name a few. there may be problems with firewall clearance, and probably lots of modifications.. there's also getting used to shifting with your left hand


RHD owns.....well I can't say I've even driven a LHD car......lol......guess its what you learn what to drive with.....  

Left hand shifting...piss easy 

As for LHD to RHD conversions......where I work we do that to old Afla Romeo's...a C**t of a job that is......


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

look at that beauty! hehe...oh yea but anyways whats ith japan getting freakincupholders while we have to make our own..right drift? :loser: 
hehe

well anyways thats it...the thread is no longer useless! i think its well worth 60 bucks hehe

what do you all think of it?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ooh.. nice.. fun project..:thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i didn't make mine i bought it for 10 dollars, looks like they jsut used the consol and put in a cupholder thingy, hmm good idea i might do that instea.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no i dont think so....its like all one piece, not just cupholders glued on or anything like that.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its aftermarket. Its a replecement console lid for the silvias. From factory they dont have cupholders.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'll buy it from you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin wants it BAD..


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

For the swap, your gonna have to have new brake lines made due to the brake master cylinder/booster relocate. Also, if I remember correctly, the steering actuator assembly can't just be reversed, I think your gonna need one from a RHD vehicle, also it'll need new lines/hoses made. Obviously the throttle cable will have to be modified also. If you can get these parts (hoses, lines, throttle pedel w/cable & steering actuator) off of the clip you got the parts from or off the clip you're getting the CA from (that'd be the best option due to the throttle cable and steering hose/pump location matching). The only other issues that may arise are behind the dash. Such as relocating components (A/C filter/heater core/fan, etc.) if they are in the way of the gauge console, also running the wiring over to the new dash location, that should be easy, just extend the existing wiring.

Make sure you document the conversion and take lots of pictures of what needs to be done so you can let people know when they ask for help!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

in that console, the e-brake is on the right, IIRC, isnt it on the left?, or have i been seperated from my 240 too long...


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well apparently theres a guy in tampa at XAT racing(they do SR swaps for like 4 g's) and he has 2 240's with RHD conversions and guess what...stock KA motor....but i might go talk to him when the time arises

and yes, the e brake will need to be remounted on the right or something, you still know your 240

and yea i completely forgot about the brakes and master cylinder...we were looking at the clip and at my engine bay and finding everything we would switch...dont worry....i have good connections and help when it comes to cars :cheers:


----------

